# istukaa ihmeessä



## akana

I've seen this expression a couple of times, but I'm confused. What does _ihmeessä_ indicate?

Kiitos.


----------



## Hakro

_Ihmeessä_ (or _ihme _in other cases, too) is an intensifier that has nothing (or not much) to do with the original meaning of _ihme_ (miracle, wonder). It's used in many different contexts, for example:

- Mitä ihmettä sinä teet?
- Mitä ihmeen järkeä tässä on?
- Mistä ihmeestä saisin rahaa?
- Mihin ihmeeseen kulutat palkkasi?
- Juokse ihmeessä nopeammin!
- Älä ihmeessä herätä toisia!
- Voi hyvä ihme, miten vaikea kysymys!
- etc.


----------



## akana

How does it change the tone of "istukaa?" Does it add politeness? Urgency? Does it depend? I wondered if it could be translated, for example, as "Please, sit," or "Do sit down."

From googling, I found examples with other verbs, such as "Ottakaa ihmeessä yhteyttä." Might this be the Finnish equivalent of "Please contact me?"


----------



## sakvaka

Precisely! 
_Oh, do sit! You don't need to be waiting for my permission._
_Do contact me, if you feel like it!_ _You need not __hesitate!_


----------

